# Unable to Delete Data File From Microsoft Outlook 2007



## TidBitB311 (Oct 18, 2008)

Hi all,

I once set up an AOL account on Outlook Microsoft '03 version, and a data file was created called Outlookimap.aol which is a COM-00000005 file. Ever since this data file was created, Outlook has not worked correctly. I tried removing Outlook completely and reinstalling it, but the data file is still there. When I tried to make a new data file the default (since Outlook wouldn't let me delete the original data file until there was a new data file as a default), Outlook accepted the new default data file, but still would not let me delete the old file. Whenever I try to delete it, I get an error reading "You cannot delete this Outlook data file. Configuration information is being copied to your new data default file. You can delete the file after this information is copied."

I closed Outlook and tried to delete the file itself (since it's located in My Documents), but it won't let me, it says it's in use by another program. I checked the tasks running in the back end, and did not see this file running.

I then installed the new version of Microsoft Office 2007, and I'm still having the same exact problem. This data file will not go away! Does anyone know how I can fix this issue?:upset:


----------



## Chedmeister (Oct 21, 2008)

I had the same problem! 

Although mine was a pst file. 
I had to use outlook properties (Use the 'mail' Icon in control panel) to create a new data file and then when i tried to remove the old one i got the error.

Then i had to go into 'Mail accounts' and change the location to which the account was delivering to. I changed it to the inbox of the new pst file.

I was then able to remove the original pst file, after importing its contents to the new one though.


----------

